
The usefulness of useless JavaScript frameworks - sam217
https://blog.hellojs.org/the-usefulness-of-useless-javascript-frameworks-74f99be72635#.xp0bs6m1b
======
bryanrasmussen
I took Bryan, which is a proper noun, added .js at the end and didn't end up
in a framework.

